# Owning a car



## Crudenbay lass (May 19, 2015)

Looking at moving to Spain next year. Can someone please answer my following questions:-

can I apply for EU licence in Uk before or whilst I am in Spain ?
Can I drive with my UK licence until EU licence obtained??

Thank you appreciate your help


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

what's an EU license??? you UK license will cover you, you are opening a whole box of differing opinions with this question, I am out of here quick!!!!


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

what's an EU license??? your UK license will cover you, you are opening a whole box of differing opinions with this question, I am out of here quick!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have a photocard UK licence, you will see that it has the EU symbol on it - that makes it a EU licence, i.e. it is valid throughout the EU. I think what you mean is a Spanish licence. Your UK licence (photocard) will be valid until it reaches its date of expiry when you will have to get a Spanish licence. However, you can exchange your UK licence for a Spanish one. If you are nearing 70 (when your UK licence expires) changing to a Spanish one means you have a little longer before it expires.

DO NOT let your UK licence expire before trying to change it to a Spanish one or you will have to take the FULL Spanish driving test which involves taking a certain number of driving lessons with an approved school.


----------



## Crudenbay lass (May 19, 2015)

*Owning a Car*

Thank you will keep this in mind x


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lass

Also be aware that if you do not live in UK (an 'address' is not a legal option) you cannot renew a UK D/L.

Also if you drive in Spain, as a resident, on a UK D/L you still need a Spanish medical certificate of fitness to do so.


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

*Paper licence*

I have an old paper UK licence. Are these ok to use whilst driving in Spain?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Antec said:


> I have an old paper UK licence. Are these ok to use whilst driving in Spain?


While you can still continue to use the paper only style of licence, you might find things increasingly difficult if you don't have a photocard type of licence when driving in Spain, especially if you want to hire a car.

Paper driving licence abolished: what you need to know | News | The Week UK


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you, I will look at those links


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> While you can still continue to use the paper only style of licence, you might find things increasingly difficult if you don't have a photocard type of licence when driving in Spain, especially if you want to hire a car.
> 
> Paper driving licence abolished: what you need to know | News | The Week UK


... actually, I seem to recall that the paper licence should/must be replaced as soon as possible as it is not legal in Spain.

I must do some more research but I think I remember reading that there was a two year period to replace it and that deadline has now passed.


The link you pointed to is all about the paper counterpart and not an original paper licence. That is, the article assumes that you have the plastic licence already.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> The link you pointed to is all about the paper counterpart and not an original paper licence. That is, the article assumes that you have the plastic licence already.


It does just below the last picture on the left:


> If drivers only have an old-style paper driving licence – issued before the photocards were introduced in 1998 – they must not destroy them as they are still valid. If those drivers need to change any details on the paper licence, such as a name or address, they will be issued with a new photocard free of charge. Otherwise, they should continue to use the paper licence.


Read more: Paper driving licence abolished: what you need to know | News | The Week UK


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> It does just below the last picture on the left:
> 
> 
> Read more: Paper driving licence abolished: what you need to know | News | The Week UK If drivers only have an old-style paper driving licence – issued before the photocards were introduced in 1998 – they must not destroy them as they are still valid. If those drivers need to change any details on the paper licence, such as a name or address, they will be issued with a new photocard free of charge. Otherwise, they should continue to use the paper licence.


But I believe that relates to UK residents, but not those resident in Spain.

I believe in Spain, if one becomes resident, they now have 6 months to change their UK paper D/L to a Spanish one.

As I said, only those living in UK can renew their UK D/L.

I know a man who was fined 200€ for not changing his UK paper D/L within the original 2 years allowed for those already resident in Spain


----------



## Antec (Feb 24, 2011)

I have read and enquired at the dvla. The original old paper licence is still valid and does not have to be changed. However if any alteration such as change of address etc I will be issued with a new plastic one. Not too sure about driving in Europe with it and not sure about Spain. I will have to research it. Thank you


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

error


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

could I just advise anyone changing their D/L for whatever reason all ways keep a keep a good photo copy of the original, or just tell them that you have lost the original and require a new one before trying to exchange/change your license, as there have been numerous case of the new license coming back with certain categories missing IE full motorbike license/PSV, the DVLA will not put it back on unless you can prove that you are entitled to it, IE pass certificate,,,,,,,,who could possibly prove that they passed a test 20/30 years ago!!!!!!!!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

bandit1250 said:


> could I just advise anyone changing their D/L for whatever reason all ways keep a keep a good photo copy of the original, or just tell them that you have lost the original and require a new one before trying to exchange/change your license, as there have been numerous case of the new license coming back with certain categories missing IE full motorbike license/PSV, the DVLA will not put it back on unless you can prove that you are entitled to it, IE pass certificate,,,,,,,,who could possibly prove that they passed a test 20/30 years ago!!!!!!!!


Bandit, seems apppropriate in this case !

That is called fraud and is a criminal offence. I would not recommend doing that in any situation. Making a copy would be OK


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Bandit, seems apppropriate in this case !
> 
> That is called fraud and is a criminal offence. I would not recommend doing that in any situation. Making a copy would be OK


WHAT fraud!!!!!! WHAT criminal offence,,,,,get a grip on life!!! jeeezzzzz do you just surf forums looking to come out with nonsense like this??????


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

larryzx said:


> But I believe that relates to UK residents, but not those resident in Spain.
> 
> I believe in Spain, if one becomes resident, they now have 6 months to change their UK paper D/L to a Spanish one.
> 
> ...


Hi Larryzx

We will be buying a car as soon as we get moved, so do we have to change our UK driving licence within 6 months to a Spanish one? We both have the photo card and paper ones.


----------

